
Improving cloud security and productivity through IP whitelisting - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.perimeter81.com/blog/cloud/cloud-security-ip-whitelisting/
======
breadandcrumbel
From my experience people usually use IP whitelisting to prevent spam filters
from blocking their messages.

I can see the reason behind using this approach for productivity.

It saves time and hassle for site admins

